# xms3 1333mhz to 1600mhz ?



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 30, 2013)

As u can see in my sig, i have 16 gigs of ddr3 1333 (these http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/xms-classic/xms3-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmx16gx3m2a1333c9.html to be exact), they run fine as it is, im not having any performance or other issues anymore after i did some bios updates.
But now im wondering can i run them @ 1600mhz, can these sticks handle that and can my z77 chip handle it ?, cuz all 4 slots are taken so thats gotta be more intensive then lets say 2 slots. And if its possible please tell me how, cuz i can change The latency to 8-8-8-21,  @ 1.5v or up 10-10-10-28 at @1.65, both settings won't work with 1600mhz it will simply not post.... so is it possible to run them @ 1600 do i need to take out 2 sticks or maybe 3?, my goal is mainly for benching, i think i can get a few extra points with them stick(s) runnin @ 1600.

Thanks alot


----------



## Vario (Mar 30, 2013)

Reducing the timings will probably do more than running higher speed.  Theres no way to know how it will perform until you try it.  You can try bumping the ram voltage up to see if it will be more stable if you are unstable at that speed and timing.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2013)

Try with only 2 sticks, the less stress on the IMC might help too.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Mar 31, 2013)

WOW i increased all 4 sticks to 10-10-10-28 @ 1.655v and i was able to change it to 1600mhz so far i've seen a pretty good bump in performance. im really excited cuz it never worked with the other mobo's but the z77 is a beast.
below a pic of maxxmem2 scores




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

a nice bump in performance, tonight i will see if they are capable of moaare overclocking, sure i can buy ddr3 1600 or 1833 sticks but its a challange to get 1333 sticks to lets say 1833mhz 
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 31, 2013)

XMS3s are pretty good.

sorry just saw this:
[yt]Gw-rUCwLoQ0[/yt]


----------



## vega22 (Mar 31, 2013)

cas11 should see you to 1800 but i dont know if you will get anymore from them.

a mate has some cas 7 1333 xsm3 and i have had them doing cas 9 1866 or cas 11 2133.

did you try cas9 1600?


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Apr 1, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> cas11 should see you to 1800 but i dont know if you will get anymore from them.
> 
> a mate has some cas 7 1333 xsm3 and i have had them doing cas 9 1866 or cas 11 2133.
> 
> did you try cas9 1600?



well myn are rated @ 1333mhz @ 9-9-9-24, 1.5v so i guess myn are just a tad different.. im gonna try 1600 mhz @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65v cuz @ 9-9-9-24 1600mhz 1.5v it won't boot


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Apr 1, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> XMS3s are pretty good.
> 
> sorry just saw this:
> [yt]Gw-rUCwLoQ0[/yt]



 hahahaha yeh that exact vid has bin running my mind ever since im overclocking the mem haha nice one m8


----------

